# Meet & Greet for Hunters Helping Soldiers



## trouthunter1 (Sep 12, 2007)

We are having our first chapter meet & greet on Thursday Jan 12, 2012 @ 6:00 pm. It will be held at the club 90 in Sandy. ( 9065 so. 150 w.) just east of the old lowes. Come in the front doors and take a left up the hallway. Please feel free to let anyone who has an interest in helping out know about the meeting. I will be listing it on various forums on the net and bring a friend. I would like to plan out the next 6-8 months of activities as well as the fundraising banquet. Remember you don't have to be a hunter to help out. 
Any questions feel free to give me a call~ Dan 801.381.5476. 

See you there!!!


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

I'll be there


----------



## trouthunter1 (Sep 12, 2007)

Bump


----------



## trouthunter1 (Sep 12, 2007)

Don't forget our first meeting tonight. Please come out and join our chapter and help give back to our soldiers who sacrifice so much for us. Hope to see you there. 

6 pm. Club 90 in Sandy in the Green room. Remember, you don't have to be a hunter to help out.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

How did the meeting go? I didnt notice this thread until today


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

From Dubob per our fishing outing with him on Friday he attended this meeting and as I recall Hunters Helping Soldiers (HSS) is a national chapter. It isn't just limited to hunters but to anyone who enjoys the outdoors and willing to share their outdoor experiences with HSS. I believe Dubob stated this is about starting a chapter here in Utah and again as I recall would be the first one out West. I could be wrong...anyhoo per a quick Goggle search here's a link to the organization for folks who what more information...hoping trouthunter1 and/or Dubob provides info on the meeting and correct any misinformation I may have stated above.

Here's the HSS link:

http://www.huntershelpingsoldiers.org/


----------

